# Sinfoni Eroico M series



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

Pictures of some of Sinfoni's current equipment can be found on Jerry's thread.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...rdio-amps-appassionato-maestoso-speakers.html

After spending a saturday at Jerry's place and auditioning to sinfoni's new line of speakers and amplifier I new that I needed to get these in my car. They spoke to me. They did what I wanted out of speakers. I won't go into detail but Jerry knows my situation with an upcoming adoption and trying not to spend too much money. With my new job and Jerry's generosity we made it work so that I could get these speakers in my car. I have sold pretty much everything I had in there previously and was itching for quality sound. 

I ended up getting the Eroico M series components which are a step down from the Maestoso series. I had sold my amps so I needed power again as well. I ordered Sinfoni's bottom line amp, the Esordio Solo ad-lib. This beautiful amp is rated for 120watts x 4 @4ohm....at 12v!!!! 

Midbass is installed in my doors on birch baffles. Four layers of butyl under the baffle and one under the midbass. Tweeters are installed in the a-pillars aimed right about the head of each seat. These comps are run active via an Eclipse 7100. Midbass is HP at 63hz @24db and LP at 3.15khz @12db. Tweeters are HP at 3.15khz @12db. The tweeters can play lower but I wanted to be safe during the initial listening period. They have been installed for about a week now so I think it's time to give my impressions.

First I want to say that these are very pleasant speakers to listen to. They are smooth and exciting and make me take the long way home so that I can listen to them some more. 

I went through some songs I know well. I was looking for specific things in these songs and these are my impressions: (all listening was done with eq flat)

*Cups (Movie Version)*
This song is from the movie "Pitch Perfect" sang by Anna Kendrick. She sings this song while using cups and claps to make a beat. During this song I was looking for the crisp sound of the cups as they hit the stage. The Eroico comps displayed this very very well. I was able to hear the slight sliding of the cups on the stage as they hit. They had a real natural sound. Anna Kendrick also has a slight resonance to her voice. These comps let her natural resonance show and show well! They just sounded so darn realistic!

*Tool - Ticks and Leaches*
This is one of my favorite songs but few comps that I have had played it as well as the Eroico M series does. During the intro to the song, for those that are familiar with it, there is fast and distinct double bass specifically at 0:54. Not every midbass can provide the speed, crispness, or impact to make this intro sound like it should. The Eroico midbass do it well. I dare to say they are one of the most accurate midbass I have had, right up there with the Dyn Esotar 650's. 

*Save Ferris - The world is new*
In this song it is easy for the horns to be piercing and overpowering to the rest of the song. There is so much going on in this song that you don't want overpowering. The horns were balanced well with crisp sound that didn't pierce. What I was really looking for though was at 1:24 when a short bass guitar solo comes in. These comps let me hear the finger picks, string buzz, and deep midbass impact that I was looking for. 

*Rise Against - Help is on the Way*
I was looking for one thing in this song and found two. This is one of those songs that lack any kind of separation with a lot of lower line speakers. When listening the separation was what I was looking for. What's really exciting though is during the intro there are two guitars playing different riffs. I have never heard the distinction of the second guitar like I heard now. I kept rewinding and listening to it in complete awe of what I heard. It was really fun to experience!

*Norah Jones - Feelin' the Same Way*
I listened to Norah Jones because her voice is powerful and strong and sometimes can come off as sharp or aggressive. There were small short moments when it was a tad aggressive. On the flip side I have heard it be very very smooth on some speakers but when it's that smooth it's just plain boring. I feel like these speakers can retain the edgy strong nature of Norah's powerful voice without being hard to listen to with just a tad bit of eq work. In short...these speakers have gobs of potential. 
On a side note with this song..at about 0:43 I heard something new. At this time on the left side I heard the guitarist tap his guitar about 4 or 5 times with his pick before he began picking the strings again. I have never ever heard this before...even on headphones. In fact I heard more new things in most of Norah's songs but this one was the most distinct and mind blowing. 

*Eva Cassidy - (Live at Blues Alley)*
Last but now least. This whole entire album. I didn't listen to it for anything specific but just for the happiness of my ears. I love Eva Cassidy and simply put, listening to her wale on the Eroico's was extremely pleasant and enjoyable. I didn't want to turn it off.

Other short notes. I find I keep turning the tweeters up. They are plenty sensitive and get way louder than I need but they sound so nice I want to hear more. They just seem to sound better turned up. Smooth...detailed...pure awesome. This is the hottest I have run tweeters in my car and I'm loving it. Cymbals have never sounded so real or present in my car. The midbass is strong and accurate without overhang. Midrange is smooth with just enough aggression, edgyness, and character to be beyond fun!!! Midbass digs low with accuracy. Midrange is detailed. Tweeters are smooth, detailed, and have great sparkle. What more could you want?

Do these speakers have faults? sure they all do somewhere. Note: some bad recordings will sound like....bad recordings. Like with all speakers some tuning is going to be needed. With these however I don't think it will take much. There was a red hot chili peppers song where the vocals were a bit shouty and overbearing but I can't remember what song that was. And to be honest I never felt like the Peppers had very good recordings to begin with. I have probably listened to 60 plus songs on these comps in the last week only found one to be rough on my ears. Pretty good in my opinion. 

OH!! I almost forgot. The Esordio amplifier. I'm not sure how to review an amplifier but I haven't noticed any coloration or anything lacking in what it amplifies. It seems to have gobs of power and great dynamics. I'm happy with what it does. I do believe the extra detail i'm hearing in my car is a combination of the comps and the amp. Everything seems to keep it's composure at high volumes and again I think that is a combination of two great pieces of equipment. 

If you have any questions I will try to answer them as fast and often as I can. Thank you Emelios and thank you Jerry at Hi Def Mobile Audio. You don't want to hear this but I don't think I'll be buying speakers from you again anytime soon. I won't be needing any!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2014)

Thank you so much for posting your thoughts on the new Sinfoni items... As I've stated before, I have used most of the Sinfoni products offered in the past... The S100M remains one of my favorite midranges.... Very curious how the new speaker lines compare.

I have been thinking about doing a set of Sinfoni speakers based on Jerry's post and frankly this review really helps things out, one question - how was the midbass output ?


----------



## HiloDB1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Interested to know what the inside of the new line of amps look like...


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Awesome review man, I miss reading detailed and subjective reviews like this. Great job representing how the Sinfoni products performed in your system. Pictures would be nice 

Also, good to know that Sinfoni is back in the US....I have always wanted to own them but timing was never right when the opportunity was there


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

SQ-TSX I am very happy with the midbass output. It is strong with impact. Has yet to sound sloppy or slow. Digs low really well too. Quite impressed with that part. I wouldn't say it's "flat" down to 63hz but it does reach down there more than enough to blend with a sub easily.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2014)

Wonderful review kizz....

I'm looking forward to posting my thoughts on the new Sinfoni equipment.


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

Can't wait to hear!


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

Wanted to post a little update. The speakers are breaking in more and more and the midbass is increasing in output. These have stellar stellar midbass. It is very strong! The seems like the sensitivity of the speakers has improved as well. Still enjoying them a lot! I hope more people decide to enjoy these wonderful Sinfoni products.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2014)

So glad your enjoying your Eroico speakers... they really look impressive.


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

SQ_TSX. Why haven't we heard your thoughts yet?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2014)

LOL....

It's coming... I'm breaking in the speakers right now.. plus the Holiday's are zapping any free time I might have...

This Saturday will mark two full weeks of break in for the midbass'... The tweeters will be completely broke in soon also, my buddy has those... He was playing around with them in his existing system.

Hopefully before the turn of the New Year, I'll be posting my own review thread for the Sinfoni gear... A complete, detailed build thread will be following that...


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

I was going to start my own review of these speakers but I saw this so I might as well just add on...

So where do I start? 

Lately, there have been a burst of Sinfoni speakers on the forums. The more I read about it the more it intrigued me. Many forum members on here which includes Steve (deeppinkdiver), Jeremy (SQTSX), and Bill (LaserSvt) swears by it, but those that knows me knows that I never believe anything I read on the interwebz unless I hear for myself.  

WIth me and a couple other curious about the speakers, Emelios decided to help us out and send a set to one of the boutique dealer in Houston by the name of Custom Car Stereo so we could listen to it ourselves. So I got a chance to stop by and take a listen today.... duh dum dummm (jaws music, a tribute to shark week )

On to the sound... I have been fortunate enough to have heard most of the high end speakers and amplifiers in my life. I would say I have a good ear for high fidelity sound.  Anyways, so to the sound... I came in with a fun CD that I made for the recent College Station Aggieland event which includes just regular fun music that I would normally listen to. Nothing too critical. Cause if it doesnt sound good with music you normally listen to what good is the system? lol Just for reference it contained anything from...

Jurassic park
Maroon 5 
Frank Sinatra 
Lobo
Diana Krall
Kings singers
Holly Cole trio
Livingston Taylor
Dannity Kane
Ice Cube

Here is the layout at the place...



















As you can see I had a set of Dynaudio esotec 242 that I could A/B the two speakers with within seconds... 

First I started off with the Dynaudios and they were very good, as always. I have been a HUGE Dynaudio fan for many, many, many, many years, if you dont believe me you can ask Emelios himself...  

When I switched to the Sinfonis, it actually caught me by surprise. The first thing I noticed was the sound stage jumped up 2 ft and it was much more focused and 3 dimensional. Everything was just much tighter and a more realistic sound stage. Tonality was awesome as well. It sounded much more musical and revealing than the Dynaudios. The upper midrange and tweet on the set was very nice!! Continuing to switch back and forth between the Dynaudios and the Sinfonis I preferred the Sinfonis each time. Did I mention I was a HUGE Dynaudio fan? The best way to describe it was as if there was a veil over the Dynaudios, and when I switched it over, someone lifted that veil off the Dynaudios and I could hear more clearly the music. I know the Dynaudios are not muddy speakers, but switching back and forth it sounded a tad muddy compared to the Sinfonis. 

All in all, it was a great set of speakers that was very fun to listen to but most importantly it was very engaging. I found myself standing there for 45 min and going through the entire CD.

The world of high end speaker companies is very competitive, and I think there is a new kid on the block who IMHO can hang with the best of em, if not surpass em... Granted I havent even listened to the best they had to offer or even the second best! lol Congrats to Emelios and Sinfoni, you guys are on to something special...

Anyone with any questions about my little review feel free to PM me... Or if you are in Houston or Texas and would like to meet me at Custom Car Stereo and listen to the speakers PM me as well..

Cheers!
~Chad


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice review Chad! It's a shame they weren't in the sound board yet when we dropped by yesterday. Looks like I am going to need to take some time next week and swing by again for a listen! I'm even more curious now 

Get Emilios to send the Maestoso now!!


----------



## RandyJ75 (Dec 4, 2006)

Where could I get info on buying a set?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

RandyJ75 said:


> Where could I get info on buying a set?


Contact [email protected]

He is a very nice and helpful guy who is truly just a true fanatic. So passionate about this stuff still after all these years.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

People just dont believe until they hear them for themselves. I A/B Esotar2 650 mid and the T165 Maestoso and felt the same way. The Dyna sounded excellent but the Sinfoni was just more..... there. More so above 2k where the Dyna got a tad sloppy. Not like bad speaker sloppy but noticeable against the Sinfoni. Probably would never ever notice it until you do compare side by side just like Steve did.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm so happy that some very well established forum members are discovering these true gems.... !

I have always been so impressed with Sinfoni products and have been very fortunate to have listened to all their offerings...

Over the past week I've been getting myself reacquainted with the Prodigio. It will be in a permanent position in my TSX. 

I'll be posting my thoughts and offering a detailed review soon.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Fantastic review Chad! Im so happy so many people are getting a chance to audition these speakers, and like you said, these are their more "entry level" if they can even be called that. The Sinfoni product, speakers and amps alike have revitalized my love of this hobby. Sounds cliche but I mean it. They are just that enjoyable!

Not to mention the man behind all of us having the opportunity to hear these being the best rep I have ever dealt with. Hats off to Emillios and Sinfoni.

P.s. After 2 hours of A/B between my Dyn E650 and the Maestoso T165 midbass the Dynaudio were boxed up and sold.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Great review


----------



## frontman (May 1, 2013)

SouthSyde said:


> I was going to start my own review of these speakers but I saw this so I might as well just add on...
> 
> So where do I start?
> 
> ...


Chad,

Thank you for the awesome review! I can relate to it so very well. With the veil lifted on the Sifoni you said it was engaging - which is such good news! I do have one question - do you think this could become fatiguing over time - hearing too many details and that becoming overwhelming to you?

Thank you,
Paul


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I have a hard time getting out of my truck. Often I will sit for at least 20 minutes in the driveway listening to music at fairly loud levels and these never become fatiguing. They are never harsh or sloppy. Just smooth and detailed. They sound more like a musical instrument than pretty much any automotive speaker I have ever heard.

The details are not overwhelming. Thats what pulls you into the music and makes it feel like the artist is there with you.


----------



## frontman (May 1, 2013)

LaserSVT said:


> I have a hard time getting out of my truck. Often I will sit for at least 20 minutes in the driveway listening to music at fairly loud levels and these never become fatiguing. They are never harsh or sloppy. Just smooth and detailed. They sound more like a musical instrument than pretty much any automotive speaker I have ever heard.
> 
> The details are not overwhelming. Thats what pulls you into the music and makes it feel like the artist is there with you.


Thank you for the response and explanation sir! I actually asked you this question in your Sinfoni tweeter thread - Please ignore it there as you answered the question beautifully here!

Thank you,
Paul


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

frontman said:


> Chad,
> 
> Thank you for the awesome review! I can relate to it so very well. With the veil lifted on the Sifoni you said it was engaging - which is such good news! I do have one question - do you think this could become fatiguing over time - hearing too many details and that becoming overwhelming to you?
> 
> ...


Hey there Paul... No I do not think that the highs on the set can be fatiguing at all. I use high end home theatre and live local venues as my reference. I do NOT iike systems with exxagerated highs. 

Where in Texas are you? We often have meets and shows in this fine state. Perhaps you could come out to one of ours and get to listen to some great systems!

Hope that helps!
~Chad


----------



## frontman (May 1, 2013)

SouthSyde said:


> Hey there Paul... No I do not think that the highs on the set can be fatiguing at all. I use high end home theatre and live local venues as my reference. I do NOT iike systems with exxagerated highs.
> 
> Where in Texas are you? We often have meets and shows in this fine state. Perhaps you could come out to one of ours and get to listen to some great systems!
> 
> ...


Thank you - that helps a lot!

I am located in DFW. Are there any meets or shows in the DFW area? I am fairly travel restricted right now with my four kids being so little (1-6 yrs old).

Regards,
Paul


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

frontman said:


> Thank you - that helps a lot!
> 
> I am located in DFW. Are there any meets or shows in the DFW area? I am fairly travel restricted right now with my four kids being so little (1-6 yrs old).
> 
> ...


Yes we do occasionally... Some of our friends from Oklahoma would come down as well.  I will let you know the next one. Keep looking in the 12v event forum.

Sometimes there are also competitions in Plano or Denton or College Station is the big one.

PM coming your way!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

frontman said:


> Thank you - that helps a lot!
> 
> I am located in DFW. Are there any meets or shows in the DFW area? I am fairly travel restricted right now with my four kids being so little (1-6 yrs old).
> 
> ...


Check out our meets Paul... 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...69673-aggieland-invitational-episode-iii.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...june-7-8-2014-diyma-gtg-official-release.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...diyma/150101-north-texas-meet-august-3-a.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/[email protected]

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ston-texas-spring-break-g2g-03-16-2013-a.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/[email protected]

Those are some examples... We can have anywhere from 10 to 50 cars! Look at the photos, there are some very high quality cars as well.

~Chad


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I look at the pictures in those threads and am ashamed to show my truck.


----------



## frontman (May 1, 2013)

SouthSyde said:


> Check out our meets Paul...
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...69673-aggieland-invitational-episode-iii.html
> 
> ...


Thank you very much sir! I appreciate the info! I will watch the 12 volt events to check things out!

Regards,
Paul


----------



## frontman (May 1, 2013)

LaserSVT said:


> I look at the pictures in those threads and am ashamed to show my truck.


I have never been to one, but I would encourage you to go to an event so people could hear the Sinfoni sound that you and others are coming to love! I believe in MECA, for example, you can enter SQ only (install is not judged). I would think you would do very well - you have some nice equipment!

I think most of these guys are willing to corroborate and help you with tuning, advice and just mutually enjoy incredible music reproduction.

Regards,
Paul


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

frontman said:


> I have never been to one, but I would encourage you to go to an event so people could hear the Sinfoni sound that you and others are coming to love! I believe in MECA, for example, you can enter SQ only (install is not judged). I would think you would do very well - you have some nice equipment!
> 
> I think most of these guys are willing to corroborate and help you with tuning, advice and just mutually enjoy incredible music reproduction.
> 
> ...


MECA, IASCA, and USAC all have sound only classes... Thats what I do, I do not do install.

Iasca - Pro
Usac - Pro 1q
Meca - Modex


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I think the Sinfonis would score well on sound alone. Its because the voice coils are wound using Unicorn hair that uses mermaid tears to keep cool and the cones are made out of parts of Thors hammer and Atlas holds it all together. He shrugs for the bass notes.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

^ I would so print that in a pamphlet to send with the T165... Perfect explanation Bill.

I will have to get my truck judged for SQ when I am done. Maybe install to depending..


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

LaserSVT said:


> I think the Sinfonis would score well on sound alone. Its because the voice coils are wound using Unicorn hair that uses mermaid tears to keep cool and the cones are made out of parts of Thors hammer and Atlas holds it all together. He shrugs for the bass notes.


Its mermaid hair and unicorn horn for the stiff yet light cone...  Thought you knew..


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

SouthSyde said:


> Its mermaid hair and unicorn horn for the stiff yet light cone...  Thought you knew..


Oh! I was thinking about the Grandioso. Doh.


----------



## frontman (May 1, 2013)

LaserSVT said:


> I think the Sinfonis would score well on sound alone. Its because the voice coils are wound using Unicorn hair that uses mermaid tears to keep cool and the cones are made out of parts of Thors hammer and Atlas holds it all together. He shrugs for the bass notes.


I guess the Dwarf that made Mjolnir must have formed this, or maybe Odin or both using mystical Uru metal?  To have a Titan holding this together is awesome! These things should not only sound "out of this world" but also be indestructable!!


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

After looking at the website and seeing what they have to offer I can wait to and listen to the setup at custom car stereo... I have always wondered about their speakers... I knew their amps were badass..


----------

